# Events selber auslösen



## xip (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit zur klassenübergreifenden Kommunikation. Unter J2SE mache ich das normalerweise wenn so, das wenn irgendwas passiert, worauf eine anderes Objekt hören soll, dann generiere ich selbst ein Event und lasse das jeweilge Objekt mit einem speziellen Listener darauf hören?

Wie kann ich das mit J2ME am Besten machen? Gibts da solche Events die man selbst auslösen kann, oder gibs da bessere Wege?

lg


----------



## DamienX (10. Sep 2009)

Es wäre nützlich wenn du sagen würdest um welche Art Event es sich handelt! Ein bisschen ist Background 
wäre hilfreich!

Mfg Alex


----------



## xip (11. Sep 2009)

im Prinzip ist mir das egal, ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit selbst eine Event auszulösen und das ein anderes Objekt darauf hört.


obj1.thrownewException();

obj2.setnewExceptionListener()
{
       .....
}


----------



## SlaterB (11. Sep 2009)

ein Event ist doch nur ein normales Objekt/ Klasse, ein Listener genauso,

j2me-observer - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------

